# how to recover Precious metal from graphite crucible



## handypur (Jun 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to recover Precious Metal from graphite crucible and stopper rod? Thanks before for the answer..

Best regards


----------



## Lou (Jun 2, 2014)

Sodium carbonate, Bob.


----------



## handypur (Jun 8, 2014)

Crushing the cucible and burn it with sodium carbonate? Sorry for my bad English Lou. Iwill try it, thanks for your advise


----------



## butcher (Jun 8, 2014)

Use it as a flux ingredient to melt the metal in the crucible, Harold has good posts on cleaning crucibles or melting dishes, searching and reading those should help you to solve your problem, to clean your crucible for possible reuse.


----------



## handypur (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks butcher


----------

